# Ufc70, 4/19/07



## Sensei Tom O'Brien (Apr 14, 2007)

Here is the card & my picks:
Mirko Cro Cop vs. G. Gonzaga  Mirko (are you kidding?)
David Heath vs. Lyoto Machida - Lyoto
Michael Bisping vs. Elvis Sinosic - Mike
Andrei Arlovski vs. Fabricio Werdum - Andrei
Assuerio Silva vs. Cheick Kongo  Assuerio
Terry Etim vs. Matt Grice - Terry
Junior Assuncao vs. David Lee - Junior
Victor Valimaki vs. Alessio Sakara - Alessio
Dennis Siver vs. Jess Liaudin - Jess
Edilberto Crocota vs. Paul Taylor  Edilberto
Thanks,
Sensei Tom


----------



## Andrew Green (Apr 14, 2007)

Date is April 21st, not April 19th


----------



## Brian R. VanCise (Apr 15, 2007)

Plus isn't this show going to be aired live on Spike in the States for free?


----------



## D Dempsey (Apr 15, 2007)

Yes it is free.


----------



## Brian R. VanCise (Apr 15, 2007)

D Dempsey said:


> Yes it is free.


 
Now that truly is awesome!


----------



## Andrew Green (Apr 15, 2007)

Just have to avoid the internet for a few hours before hand, its free and on Spike, but not live


----------



## Brian R. VanCise (Apr 15, 2007)

Andrew Green said:


> Just have to avoid the internet for a few hours before hand, its free and on Spike, but not live


 
Hey that is okay I have no problem doing that. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  I may have a few people over to watch the show this time and maybe some pizza and beer too.


----------



## Sensei Tom O'Brien (Apr 17, 2007)

*UFC 70 Countdown: Cro Cop vs Gonzaga re-play*


 Date:04/20/2007 11:59 PM ET/PT Event Type:Spike TV - Show
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Premiere: Thursday, 4/19 at 11:00pm 
Reairs: Friday, 4/20 at midnight and Saturday, 4/21 at 6:00pm


----------



## Tez3 (Apr 18, 2007)

My personal support is for Mike, Terry and Jess. All great guys. Jess and Mike have fought on our shows. Go lads! (for Jess - Allez le bleu!)


----------



## Andrew Green (Apr 18, 2007)

Sensei Tom O'Brien said:


> *UFC 70 Countdown: Cro Cop vs Gonzaga re-play*
> 
> 
> Date:04/20/2007 11:59 PM ET/PT Event Type:Spike TV - Show
> ...



http://70.ufc.com/

April 21st, I don't know where you are getting that date, but all of the official posters and information says April 21st (Saturday) not the 19th (A Thursday)


----------



## Brian R. VanCise (Apr 18, 2007)

Andrew Green said:


> http://70.ufc.com/
> 
> April 21st, I don't know where you are getting that date, but all of the official posters and information says April 21st (Saturday) not the 19th (A Thursday)


 
You are right Andrew that it is April 21st. (I cannot wait
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




)


----------



## Tez3 (Apr 18, 2007)

Cage Rage, another big show here is on the same day, it seems the UFC chose their date to try and spoil CR.  http://www.cagerage.tv/


----------



## Andrew Green (Apr 18, 2007)

Tez3 said:


> Cage Rage, another big show here is on the same day, it seems the UFC chose their date to try and spoil CR.  http://www.cagerage.tv/



I doubt it, there are so many MMA events now and UFC has had 2 Saturday ones in April.  Chances are any UFC is going to land on the same date as some other smaller MMA event. 

UFC events quite often fall on the same dates as other events over here.


----------



## Tez3 (Apr 18, 2007)

Andrew Green said:


> I doubt it, there are so many MMA events now and UFC has had 2 Saturday ones in April. Chances are any UFC is going to land on the same date as some other smaller MMA event.
> 
> UFC events quite often fall on the same dates as other events over here.


 

Small? Cage Rage is not small lol! It will more than likely get a bigger audience than UFC.
I was actually being tactful as we know that it was scheduled for the same day, the MMA world of promoters and fighters is a tight knit one over here and there's very few secrets!


----------



## Tez3 (Apr 18, 2007)

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Cage_Rage

Also from http://www.mmaweekly.com/absolutenm/templates/dailynews.asp?articleid=3558&zoneid=3

"Then we have the big one, or two, on April 21st, this is a bad day for UK MMA fans with Cage Rage 21 and UFC 70 going head to head. Cage Rage are really responding to the threat of the UFC by signing Bob Sapp (unfortunately miss-matched against Buzz Berry), Vitor Belfort who faces heavy handed 5-0 Italian wrestler Ivan Serati, Cyborg against cage absentee James Zikic, Matsui vs. Weir and Epstein vs. Roman Webber. Late changes to the card have seen the rematch between Pokem and Reid split and become Xavier Foupa-Pokam vs. Tom Watson and Reid vs Murilo Ninja Rua. A surprise addition to the card is Abdul Mohammed stepping up to Welterweight to face Ross Pointon. Yes, you read it right, Ross is out of the UFC and back in the UK rebuilding his career under the guidance of Warrior Promotions.

I have a funny feeling we will be seeing a lot of Ross in the coming months on the UK scene. He is 1-8 in his last 9 fights, a statistic that doesnt really speak wonders for his warrior spirit and I think that with the right guidance the team behind Warrior Promotions will be smart enough to rebuild his career and make sure he takes the sensible fights. Although the fight against Abdul Mohammed is a good step in the right direction, its a tough fight, his signing is a two fight deal with the second part coming in June against Dean Bray.

To top all of this, Cage Rage has scored a march by landing a free live to air UK TV deal with Sky Sports 3 whereas the UFC are going down the PPV route with Setanta Sports. From a fan level youre left with the conundrum of which show to go to UFC up in Manchester or Cage Rage in London, I actually know a very well respected member of the UK MMA scene who is considering ordering the UFC PPV and watching SKY TV at home with a box of popcorn to see it all unfold you know who you are!

Mind you, Cage Rage and the UFC will likely be going hammer on tongs before then as the UFC is slapping a lawsuit on Cage Rage for their use of the term Ultimate Fighting. We shall see how this one resolves as many organizations within the UK use this term to define the sport of MMA."


----------



## Andrew Green (Apr 18, 2007)

Tez3 said:


> Small? Cage Rage is not small lol! It will more than likely get a bigger audience than UFC.
> I was actually being tactful as we know that it was scheduled for the same day, the MMA world of promoters and fighters is a tight knit one over here and there's very few secrets!



Small in comparisson to the UFC or Pride I guess I should say, but not small 

I suppose its possible the UFC picked the date to intentionally go head to head against Cage Rage, but conflicts happen all the time, so I wouldn't just jump to that.


----------



## Tez3 (Apr 18, 2007)

Andrew Green said:


> Small in comparisson to the UFC or Pride I guess I should say, but not small
> 
> I suppose its possible the UFC picked the date to intentionally go head to head against Cage Rage, but conflicts happen all the time, so I wouldn't just jump to that.


 
Sorry, it's not jumping to a conclusions, more insider knowledge lol!  Pride and Cage Rage are partners btw though they won't be taken over with them.

Fightcard from one of our shows a couple of years back when Micheal Bisping was starting out,Leigh Remedious on it too, he was in the last UFC to be in the UK. Abdul Mohammed too who's on CR.Note the Keith Dace fight result lol! 
http://www.prideandglory.org.uk/glory_days_fight_report.htm


----------



## Andrew Green (Apr 18, 2007)

Tez3 said:


> Sorry, it's not jumping to a conclusions, more insider knowledge lol!



Right then 

Well, not like promoters have played nice in the past, why start now?

Would sure be a kick in the pants to the UFC if Cage Rage sold more then the UFC then


----------



## terryl965 (Apr 18, 2007)

All I know is it will be one heck of a night.


----------



## Brian R. VanCise (Apr 18, 2007)

terryl965 said:


> All I know is it will be one heck of a night.


 
I definately am looking forward to it.


----------



## terryl965 (Apr 18, 2007)

Brian R. VanCise said:


> I definately am looking forward to it.


 

Me too bad we are so far away this is a beer drinker night and pizza.


----------



## Brian R. VanCise (Apr 18, 2007)

terryl965 said:


> Me too bad we are so far away this is a beer drinker night and pizza.


 
Absolutely!  It is definatey a night for beer and pizza.


----------



## terryl965 (Apr 18, 2007)

Brian R. VanCise said:


> Absolutely! It is definatey a night for beer and pizza.


 
I;m there I'll catch a plane later can I stay at your house or will the better half kick me out.


----------



## Brian R. VanCise (Apr 18, 2007)

terryl965 said:


> I;m there I'll catch a plane later can I stay at your house or will the better half kick me out.


 
No your good.


----------



## terryl965 (Apr 18, 2007)

Brian R. VanCise said:


> No your good.


 
Thanks I needed that


----------



## Sensei Tom O'Brien (Apr 18, 2007)

My apologies.  You guys are right it airs on the 21st, 9pm on Sike TV so it's free, good news for us.
Thanks,
Sensei Tom


----------



## Tez3 (Apr 19, 2007)

The big forum arguments here are usually between the supporters of Cage Rage and Cagewarriors, some of it gets very funny at times! The UFC isn't regarded I think here as much as it is in the States. We have a good many very good shows here and even more good fighters, I would even suggest by comparison the UFC is a little boring at times! the excitement of the UFc coming here is a bit muted really and it's not the first time it's been here. The last one in London's Albert Hall wasn't a sell out by any means. It may have been the tickets were too expensive as they are again this time. Average ticket prices for shows here are £20-40, the UFC I believe are selling for £100 upwards for not very good seats.


----------



## Brian R. VanCise (Apr 19, 2007)

Tez3 said:


> The big forum arguments here are usually between the supporters of Cage Rage and Cagewarriors, some of it gets very funny at times! The UFC isn't regarded I think here as much as it is in the States. We have a good many very good shows here and even more good fighters, I would even suggest by comparison the UFC is a little boring at times! the excitement of the UFc coming here is a bit muted really and it's not the first time it's been here. The last one in London's Albert Hall wasn't a sell out by any means. It may have been the tickets were too expensive as they are again this time. Average ticket prices for shows here are £20-40, the UFC I believe are selling for £100 upwards for not very good seats.


 

Yet the UFC is now the pinnacle of MMA events. (at least for the moment) With the purchase of Pride and the ability to mix and match the best fighter's the UFC is really, really strong at the moment.  The quality of fighter's coming to the UFC has been on the rise for the last few years and seems to be even more on the upswing. (They are getting the best now)  

Let us all hope though thtat Cage Rage and CageWarriors grow and can compete with the UFC as that is definately good for all of us viewer's! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



It is also good for the growth of the sport as more fighter's get a chance than if there are only a couple of major sanctioning bodies.


----------



## Odin (Apr 19, 2007)

Tez3 said:


> My personal support is for Mike, Terry and Jess. All great guys. Jess and Mike have fought on our shows. Go lads! (for Jess - Allez le bleu!)


 
London Pancrese?


----------



## Tez3 (Apr 19, 2007)

Cagewarriors isn't progressing too much at the moment Dougie Truman the owner is in nick! 
Yes London Pancrase! http://www.pancraselondon.com/news/2007-04-17.html Jess' interview on being in UFC. I like Jess, he really deserves this chance.( he's also quite sexy and fit lol!)


----------



## Sensei Tom O'Brien (Apr 22, 2007)

Here are the results:
*Paul Taylor Wins by Technical Knock Out at 0:37 in the 3rd round .*
*Jess Liaudin Wins by Submission at 1:21 in the 1st round by arm bar.*
*Alessio Sakara Wins by Technical Knock Out at 1:44 in the 1st round .*
*Junior Assuncao Wins by Submission in the 2nd round by rear naked choke.*
*Terry Etim Wins by Submission at 4:48 in the 1st round by guillotine choke.*
*Cheick Kongo Wins by Majority Decision at 5:00 in the 3rd round .*
*Andrei Arlovski Wins by Unanimous Decision at 5:00 in the 3rd round .*
*Michael Bisping Wins by Technical Knock Out at 1:40 in the 2nd round .*
*Lyoto Machida Wins by Unanimous Decision at 5:00 in the 3rd round .*
*Gabriel Gonzaga Wins by Knock Out at 4:51 in the 1st round by head kick.*
Thanks,
Sensei Tom


----------



## Tez3 (Apr 22, 2007)

Results from Cage Rage. what may amuse the TMA people (like me too) is how Abdul Mohamed won his fight! Abdul, a really nice guy is usually known for his wrestling. 






 Cage Rage 21 - results (from Sherdog) 
*Quote:* Xavier Foupa- Pokam defeated Tom Watson by Submission (Triangle/Kimura) N/A 
Alex Owen defeated Brad Pickett by Decision (Majority) rd3 5:00 
Cyrille Diabate defeated Ryan Robinson by Submission (Armbar) rd1 1:15 
*Abdul Mohamed defeated Ross Pointon by KO (Spinning Back Fist) rd1 3:20* 
Paul Daley defeated Paul Jenkins by Submission (Punch to the Body) rd2 0:41 
Mark Epstein defeated Roman Webber by KO (Punch) rd1 
Mark Weir defeated Daijiro Matsui by Decision (Unanimous) rd3 5:00 
Murilo Rua defeated Alex Reid by TKO (Cut on the Shin) rd1 0:28 
James Zikic defeated Evangelista Santos by Decision 3 5:00 
Vitor Belfort defeated Ivan Serati by TKO (Punches) rd1 
Gary Turner defeated David Abbott by TKO (Punches) rd1 2:31​


----------

